# barebow compound rest



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

A lot of barebow shooters like a springy rest, I personally shoot the Cavalier Free Flyte with a plunger button. There really are not too many rests that will violate that rule that I am aware of.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Rest*

Springy or flipper with berger button. 

Hughes rest if you can find one.

All are legal.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Pat, You beat me by one minute! Great minds think alike! LOL!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I never thought of it before but I suspect most stick-on flippers might not be legal by the 1/4" rule. I use a Cavalier Champion II stick-on flipper. I'll measure it tonight. I don't shoot barebow anymore but it would be nice to know anyway. I shot a PSE Intrepid recurve in barebow class for a few years and someone pointed out that the PSE tag on the inside of the sight window would not comply with the rules and though I never presented it to a judge, I think he was correct. I recall reading about a shoot several years ago where someone complained about a longbow with clear fiberglass allowing grain to show through as illegal and the contestant had to tape the back of his bow by the sight window. I suspect camo bows would have the same problem.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cavalier*

You mentioned the Cavalier stick on rest, that is a rest I have been interested in. Have you been happy with the rest? Does it stay in place? Adjustable for arrow size? I really like the looks of it and would appreciate any feedback. I shoot nonsight so I am curious about he height of the rest. It is sold as a recurve rest, Are there any issues on the compound? Can you adjust the arm out for a more centershot cut handle? Just have lots of questions about the rest.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

1/4" above the shaft is quite aways...........
You are correct about paint jobs, camo, laminations and such on the back edge of the riser. There are no marks allowed on the bow that can be used for a sight mark. I don't really understand this reasoning indoors, or outdoors for that matter when you can walk the string(barebow) and use the point of the arrow on the dot. In the Bowhunter class it makes sense, with a single anchor and the index finger touching the nock. Camo bows are legal, however the markings on the back side of the sight window would have to be covered(taped).


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

dragonheart, I really like the Cavalier Champion II rest. It sticks on really well and does not move around. Actually it sticks on so well, it's difficult to get off. I started using it because my Apex bows have only one functioning berger hole so screwing on a wrap around rest with a plunger didn't seem like a very good idea. The rest is as adjustable as any of the other similar rests - Free Flyte and Free Flyte Elite (think that's right). There's lots of adjustment for compounds. It's a good value too. I bend the wire up a little at the end to help keep the arrow from falling off the rest.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*rest*

Cool, thanks for the info. I am going to get one to try. i was shooting a springy, but put a flipper on the bow and really like the way it is shooting. I will get one of these flippers to try. What button do you use? Is the Beiter button worth the $? I am currently using a Cavalier.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I understand the Beiter is a super plunger but don't want to pay for all that adjustability - I'd just play with it all the time instead of setting it and leaving it alone. I've been using a regular Cavalier Master Plunger with a long barrel and screw it in finger tight. The Master Lock Plunger seems like overkill with the stick-on flipper. I am currently using a Shibuya plunger and it seems to be working really well. It's just barely long enough for centershot on my Apex at 14/16". A short barrel Master Plunger is too short.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

With a 3-39 (.440) ACC the Champion II sits about 1/4" above the arrow. With a ACE .520, it looks a little more than 1/4". It really depends on how you have the flipper setup. I like the arrow just under center so it screws the plunger in and not out. Worse yet, an Apex has a cutout for the arrow rest that creates a major ledge on the inside of the sight window. I don't think the setup would pass for barebow.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i use a cartel hunter rest (magnetic flipper type rest) with a cavalier plunger. i shoot victory 600. just measured it so i'd pass but i'm 3d and we dont have that rule


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

My Barnsdale has a cut out also.... no problem so far. The rules don't say the riser has to be straight. Just says there can be nothing in the sight window, that cut-out is not "in" the sight window it IS the sight window.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

fuelracerpat, I'd ask a judge for a ruling before any serious attempt at competition. No one will bother to call you out until you win, LOL.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

A cut past center shot bow is not an issue in barebow/bowhunter. I have never seen a protest on that, and that is the way the bow is made. Cutout centershot bows have been competing in barebow/bowhunter since the 1980's and lots off national championships have been won with them. Marks on the riser, or using camo on the bow is what will get you protested. It sounds like the rest would be legal on the 1/4" above as long as you did not shoot a little arrow. I sure like the looks of that arrow rest.


----------

